# Emissions system delete



## Stevieg0515 (Oct 23, 2018)

Has anyone done an emission system delete on their Bimmer? Are you happy with it? If your in a state that does emissions testing does the tuning make it pass the emissions test? And how much was it and the parts?(I want to do the delete myself because i know it can be expensive!) does your Bimmer look like it rolling coal with the delete? Also did you put a bad ass exhaust system on it after the delete?


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

I recommend keeping the original emission system in place and fixed. Lets keep our environment clean.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

I deleted my 328d and love it. Power delivery is much better. While you will gain some fuel economy, this should not be your main reason for deleting because it will not pay for itself for a long time like it did with my Cummins at 60k miles. 

I replaced the exhaust from the down pipe to the muffler with a Cated Buzzken down pipe, and left the muffler stock. Normal driving, there is not any smoke. It will blow a puff of black smoke every now and then when I go WOT. Even then it is a very small amount and it quickly clears up as the VG turbo catches up with the amount of fuel being added. 

Deleting also adds a nice growl to the engine that you can only hear when you get on it. It is not a loud growl by any means and you cannot hear it under normal driving, but it is enough to know she is giving you all she's got. 

I don't live in an highly populated area like So-Cal where NOx stagnation is an issue so we don't have emissions testing here. I never understood that though. If all those people really wanted to help the environment then they would just move away from these areas since population density plays a significant role in NOx air pollution, yet they like to chastise others. Go figure.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

People who do this do not help improve the reputation of BMW drivers! Too many people already think we are a bunch of arrogant, self-serving bastards.

I strongly recommend against removing emission controls. Besides, I believe it's a federal offense. Not to mention the fact that some of us actually breath air somewhat frequently.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> People who do this do not help improve the reputation of BMW drivers! Too many people already think we are a bunch of arrogant, self-serving bastards.


Funny, I feel the same way about those who live in population dense areas and refuse to move because it is convenient for them.


----------



## 328DxVancouver (Aug 27, 2017)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> People who do this do not help improve the reputation of BMW drivers! Too many people already think we are a bunch of arrogant, self-serving bastards.
> 
> I strongly recommend against removing emission controls. Besides, I believe it's a federal offense. Not to mention the fact that some of us actually breath air somewhat frequently.


i find this funny .... Do you realize that the california wildfires this year put out more "toxins" into the air than all of the deleted 328d cars could in their lifetimes combined? How's that for keeping California's air so clean? The wildfires just took a complete sh** on it all.


----------



## Stevieg0515 (Oct 23, 2018)

acoste said:


> I recommend keeping the original emission system in place and fixed. Lets keep our environment clean.


The emissions systems suck! I love my X5 but I***8217;m not paying $2000 plus for a sensor and that***8217;s the price with me putting it in not with someone doing labor! And I***8217;m going to bed a new dofnwhich I heard can be between $3000 and $4000. I love diesel and my X5 but until they make more reliable emission systems( that***8217;s the only thing I***8217;ve had a problem with) it***8217;s coming off lol


----------



## Stevieg0515 (Oct 23, 2018)

alacey said:


> I deleted my 328d and love it. Power delivery is much better. While you will gain some fuel economy, this should not be your main reason for deleting because it will not pay for itself for a long time like it did with my Cummins at 60k miles.
> 
> I replaced the exhaust from the down pipe to the muffler with a Cated Buzzken down pipe, and left the muffler stock. Normal driving, there is not any smoke. It will blow a puff of black smoke every now and then when I go WOT. Even then it is a very small amount and it quickly clears up as the VG turbo catches up with the amount of fuel being added.
> 
> ...


Oh no I***8217;m doing it because new emissions systems suck and break all the time, I***8217;m doing tondonnewbexhaust because I donate abt mufflers. I***8217;ve heard some of the X5***8217;s with new exhaust system and they literally sound like a F250 with that diesel whistle that I love! And did you have to tune yours? If whatbtuner did you use? And how long did it take you to do the delete also what does WOT mean, like you bust a move? Hahaha


----------



## Stevieg0515 (Oct 23, 2018)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> People who do this do not help improve the reputation of BMW drivers! Too many people already think we are a bunch of arrogant, self-serving bastards.
> 
> I strongly recommend against removing emission controls. Besides, I believe it's a federal offense. Not to mention the fact that some of us actually breath air somewhat frequently.


Well it***8217;s getting deleted and people use to breath air before every state has emissions testing. Also this has nothing to do with the reputation of BMW drivers, it***8217;s not like I***8217;m rolling coal so people can***8217;t tell if I have an emissions system or not by looking at my car in a parking or by driving past them. And I don***8217;t care if it***8217;s a federal offense my car is nmu property and I can do what ever I want to it, the last time I checked we were supposed to be the land of the free even tho we really aren***8217;t if you can***8217;t even modify your car.


----------



## Stevieg0515 (Oct 23, 2018)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> People who do this do not help improve the reputation of BMW drivers! Too many people already think we are a bunch of arrogant, self-serving bastards.
> 
> I strongly recommend against removing emission controls. Besides, I believe it's a federal offense. Not to mention the fact that some of us actually breath air somewhat frequently.


And I can see why people think BMW drivers are arrogant, your last paragraph makes you sound pretty arrogant so good job keeping up the stereotype, you might want to take your own advice and not criticize people or be so arrogant yourself with comments sir! And if you don***8217;t agree with a post then don***8217;t look at it and troll it, that simple haha


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Remember folks: breathe in, then breathe out


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

Stevieg0515 said:


> I've heard some of the X5's with new exhaust system and they literally sound like a F250 with that diesel whistle that I love!


They actually literally do not sound like an F250.
Which is your $2,000 parts cost sensor? Literally haven't heard of that either.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Stevieg0515 said:


> Oh no I'm doing it because new emissions systems suck and break all the time, I'm doing tondonnewbexhaust because I donate abt mufflers. I've heard some of the X5's with new exhaust system and they literally sound like a F250 with that diesel whistle that I love! And did you have to tune yours? If whatbtuner did you use? And how long did it take you to do the delete also what does WOT mean, like you bust a move? Hahaha


I went through AA Rodriguez which uses JR Auto Tunes. It took me about 5 hours from what I remember. WOT means Wide Open Throttle or in pedal to the floor.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

dzlbimmer said:


> They actually literally do not sound like an F250.
> Which is your $2,000 parts cost sensor? Literally haven't heard of that either.


Yeah, it would be hard to get a straight 6 to sound like a V8 diesel which is what is in the F250. Ram 2500's are the ones that have a straight 6 diesels in them.


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

While its no F250, it does sound nice

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL3QEH_QK-0


----------



## Vancityy (Mar 15, 2018)

328DxVancouver said:


> i find this funny .... Do you realize that the california wildfires this year put out more "toxins" into the air than all of the deleted 328d cars could in their lifetimes combined? How's that for keeping California's air so clean? The wildfires just took a complete sh** on it all.


But those wildfires are "usually" not caused by humans directly, but those emission system deletes are 100% caused by humans.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

Before 2007, the very same people who are arguing against deleted had no issue getting their stuff shipped in or transported from big smelly diesels. Then all of the sudden it is bad and because the EPA says so. Yeah, like the corrupt river polluting EPA and other governments agencies are the pinnacle of bureaucracy and transparency.


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

alacey said:


> Before 2007, the very same people who are arguing against deleted had no issue getting their stuff shipped in or transported from big smelly diesels. Then all of the sudden it is bad and because the EPA says so. Yeah, like the corrupt river polluting EPA and other governments agencies are the pinnacle of bureaucracy.


Are you on dial up internet? Technology came, people adopted.


----------



## Stevieg0515 (Oct 23, 2018)

dzlbimmer said:


> Stevieg0515 said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard some of the X5's with new exhaust system and they literally sound like a F250 with that diesel whistle that I love!
> ...


https://youtu.be/-hHmAedyWR0

https://youtu.be/1rr-GOFg0Nk

Ok mabe not just like an F250 but it sounds pretty damn good and close enough to me. And the DEF active fuel tank sensor. Google 2911 bmw active def tank sensor and then you will see!


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

dzlbimmer said:


> alacey said:
> 
> 
> > Before 2007, the very same people who are arguing against deleted had no issue getting their stuff shipped in or transported from big smelly diesels. Then all of the sudden it is bad and because the EPA says so. Yeah, like the corrupt river polluting EPA and other governments agencies are the pinnacle of bureaucracy.
> ...


 The EPA numbers came first and then the automakers had to adapt. When the EPA came up with their 2007-2010 targets in late 90s early 2000s, they did not know that meeting those targets would decrease fuel economy, emissions from creating extra fuel to compensate for the loss, the emissions from the creation of a DEF industry making new plants to produce DEF, the emissions from the transport it would require, and the emissions from the production of DEF jugs. Then there is the trash of all those hundreds of thousands of DEF jugs.

All this to lower the NOx level by 1 gm/hp-hr which will increase to higher levels as the catalysts degrade over time. Yeah, adapt to be enraged at whatever the EPA tells you to be mad at like good little sheep.

What people also do not realize is that VG turbos, high pressure common rail, and multi-injection injectors were also installed to reduce emissions so even a deleted 2014 diesel is running cleaner than 2002.


----------

